# Detector de trovoadas - prototipo



## *Dave* (26 Abr 2009 às 15:15)

Olá camaradas!

Tenho andado um bocado desligado do fórum (também devido à estação que deixou de receber a informação da HR), mas ainda não me esqueci dele .

Muitos eram os rumores de detectores de trovoadas caseiros etc... etc...

Pois bem, andei a investigar e a instruir-me sobre tudo isso e encontrei algumas páginas com esquemas electrónicos para se fazerem montagem dos ditos aparelhos.

Como podem ver nesta página estão algumas amostras de detectores que muitas pessoas fizeram.

Os circuitos apresentados aqui são muito bons e permitem a junção de vários "sub-sistemas" que podem medir a intensidade do trovão à contagem dos mesmos, etc...

Ainda não construí o meu, mas os componentes já vêm a caminho e lá para o próximo fim de semana já o devo ter construído.

Quanto a preços, tudo deverá ficar entre os 12,5€ e os 15€ para um detector que irá ligar umas luzes sempre que ocorrer uma descarga, o que não fica de todo muito caro!

Para mais informações, podem perguntar aqui ou enviar-me uma MP.

Se alguém quiser construir, estarei aqui para ajudar.
Se alguém quiser ter um mas não entenda nada daqueles desenhos e não se quiser dar ao trabalho pode contactar-me e logo se trata disso (não quero que a administração veja isto como um caso de publicidade ou venda, mas sim uma forma de alguém adquirir um equipamento construído por mim).

O melhor é aguardar para que monte este "protótipo TUGA" e depois coloque aqui o feedback.

Como podem ver aqui, há uma grande diversidade de feitios e pelos meus cálculos, pode-se montar algo do género dentro de uma caixa de fósforos já com as pilhas e tudo! .


A minha vontade era de oferecer um aparelho destes a todos! Mas os componentes ainda custam uns dinheiros e o meu estado financeiro ficava ainda mais critico do que já se encontra .


Abraços


----------



## *Dave* (29 Abr 2009 às 22:38)

Olá camaradas,

O detector de trovoadas, está..... PRONTO!
Recebi os materiais hoje por volta das 14h e desde então testei-o e depois montei-o na sua caixa definitiva.

Com a ajuda de uma placa já perfurada (vende-se nas lojas de componentes) e com algum "equilibrismo" consegui montar todo o circuito numa reduzida área.

Com umas modificações, o circuito ficou tão sensível, que basta tocar com a minha mão na antena (electricidade estática) para que o LED  se acenda de imediato.

Algumas fotos de como ficou (montagem dentro de um suporte de papel):

















Agora venham de lá as trovoadas .


EDIT: Reparei agora que há um link nas fotos, mas não liguem. è no que dá andar a utilizar as actions do photoshop sem as nomear  

Abraço


----------



## Vince (29 Abr 2009 às 22:46)

Está com excelente aspecto. Agora venham trovoadas na 2ª semana de Maio para testar


----------



## *Dave* (29 Abr 2009 às 22:53)

Deixo-vos aqui um vídeo, de alguém que construiu um detector tomando como base o mesmo que eu. Reparem da rapidez com que pisca a luz .

[ame="www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gn2aWHbwHjo"]VIDEO[/ame]


----------



## Mjhb (27 Ago 2009 às 20:46)

*Dave* disse:


> Olá camaradas,
> 
> O detector de trovoadas, está..... PRONTO!
> Recebi os materiais hoje por volta das 14h e desde então testei-o e depois montei-o na sua caixa definitiva.
> ...



Quais é que são os componentes(peças)?


----------



## *Dave* (27 Ago 2009 às 22:26)

Aqui pode ver o esquema: AQUI

Os componentes variam com aquilo que se quer. Neste caso, ficam os componentes para construir um detector que acende 2 LED's sempre que há uma descarga... 

Vai precisar de:

* Resistências:
2 x *270K*
1 x *1Meg*
1 x *10K*
1 x *82K*
1 x *1K*
1 x *1,5K*

* Condensadores:
1 x *10pF*
1 x 0.001uF = *1000pF* = 1nF
1 x *120pF*
1 x *10uF*
1 x *100uF*

* Díodo:
1 x *1N914*

* Transístores:
2 x* 2N4401*
1 x *2N4403*

* LED:
2 x *LED alto brilho* (preferência por 10mm)


Ainda uma veroboard, solda, ferro de soldar, fio, etc..., se quiser, pode ainda comprar um buzzer para meter o detector a apitar sempre que haja uma descarga.



Tendo isso, pode começar!


----------



## Mjhb (27 Ago 2009 às 23:24)

*Dave* disse:


> Aqui pode ver o esquema: AQUI
> 
> Os componentes variam com aquilo que se quer. Neste caso, ficam os componentes para construir um detector que acende 2 LED's sempre que há uma descarga...
> 
> ...




Muito obrigado...

Vou já começar!!!(Podes-me tratar por _tu_...


----------



## tdda (28 Ago 2009 às 09:38)

Muito interessante Dave.

Tenho é pena de não ter conhecimento e paciência para construir um.

Bom trabalho.


----------



## *Dave* (28 Ago 2009 às 13:41)

tdda disse:


> Muito interessante Dave.
> 
> Tenho é pena de não ter conhecimento e paciência para construir um.
> 
> Bom trabalho.



Eu posso ir dando umas ajudas, quanto á paciência, não posso fazer nada .

Ás vezes fica complicado, quando se acaba algo e não funciona... perco logo a paciência .

Mas o final é compensador .


STAY


----------



## edvaldor (2 Out 2013 às 02:23)

Ola! Este é meu primeiro contato e escrevo da terra amada do Brasil! 

Vim neste fórum por causa deste post, ontem, hoje conclui meu prototipo:

bem simples e rudimentar, mais funciona bem:


----------



## galego85 (2 Out 2013 às 09:44)

Muito interessante, mas eu ñao sou bom para estas coisas, por enquanto vou continuar com o meu StrikeAlert 

Para quem não conheça este produto: www.darrera.com/detalle-producto.php?d=1&id=49

Cumprimentos!


----------



## zejorge (2 Out 2013 às 23:04)

Quanto custa esse equipamento ?


----------



## filipe cunha (3 Out 2013 às 08:50)

zejorge disse:


> Quanto custa esse equipamento ?



Há varios esquemas, mas como não tenho muito jeito para as soldas, mas pelo que uma vez perguntei numa loja que fazem reparações electronicas, parece que é facil e barato...


----------



## edvaldor (3 Out 2013 às 12:56)

Ola Amigos, não é algo complicado de se fazer não. aqui no Brasil comprei as peças por 16 Reais (5 euros ou 8 dólares) sem a caixa, somente o circuito, aproximadamente.

Se quiserem me proponho a fazer o circuito e monta-lo em uma caixa especial (para isso teria que recalcular o valor (no atacado as peças são mais baratas que avulsas) e envia-lo para vocês.

Acredito que entregue ai pelos correios saia por uns 35 euros (o mais caro e o transporte).

Qualquer coisa estou a disposição.


----------



## ijv (3 Out 2013 às 13:08)

Gostaria de fazer Um detetor de trvoadas, (adoro inventar) mas não percebo quase nada de eletronica


----------



## edvaldor (3 Out 2013 às 14:31)

Agora Instalei o detector em uma caixa dessas usadas pra passar fio, ate que ficou bonito rsss:


----------



## cabanelas (5 Jul 2018 às 14:13)

Alguém pode ajudar na construção de um detetor de trovaoada? Com esquemas simples?


----------

